# OneHanded PLLs Demonstration



## Ágoston Török (Aug 9, 2012)

Bózsing Bence Hunor shows us his OH PLLs.


----------



## Mnts (Aug 9, 2012)

R1, R2, N1, N2, F, E are not optimal algorithms for OH


----------

